# Carolina Reds 8/3



## bluebonnet (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Carolina Reds 7/3*

Any advice where I can fish for some small sharks in shallow water? I live in Summerville and just purchased a 14 foot carolina skiff and would love to try to catch some sharks.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

PM me.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

nice job I want to get up there one day!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

good to see ya get some slime on the ol' minnow


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Good stuff! That red is a fatty...

-I still haven't found anyone that can pole worth a damn! I still fish off the platform...a pole holster is must


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I hear ya 'Tide. Maybe one of us needs to make the drive, so we can get a turn on the casting deck.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like some pretty water and pretty fish up that way.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> I hear ya 'Tide. Maybe one of us needs to make the drive, so we can get a turn on the casting deck.


Heck ya! ...hit me up, the fall redfish blitz usually starts in September/ October...and I've always wanted to fish your flood tides


----------

